# The install has failed for kde/gnome



## maxum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi! Each time I install KDE or GNOME, many of their components fail to install. So, without these components, KDE/GNOME cannot boot.


P.S.: Why this topic is in this section? It's because it concerns both KDE and GNOME.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2011)

If it concerns the *installation* (ports/packages) of KDE/Gnome, it belongs in the ports forum. If it concerns *running/using* them, it belongs here. So which is it?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2011)

maxum said:
			
		

> Each time I install KDE or GNOME, many of their components fail to install.


And we're supposed to guess what failed and why?


----------

